# Are these jaws reversible?



## stomp10 (Dec 18, 2012)

Doesn't seem to be a lot of meat for holding stock on those little bitty steps. From here it looks like they are 3\16ths" It's about a 3" chuck.

I really want to flip the collared bushing and chuck it up in the reversed jaws so i can trim the diameter to match the drill press handle.  No bushing there originally, and this one is pretty close and fits the shaft perfectly.  Its just the OD of the bushing is just a little big. Seems like a worthy first task and it will beef up the drill press attachment a little.  Also the bushing is bronze.  

Looks possible as long as oversized work is properly supported, but I'd rather ask first.

Thanks!


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, they are bolted on, but generally they are match marked to go on the master jaw they came off of. If they are shop made, and soft, you might want to take a skim cut to true them up after you flip them.


----------



## stomp10 (Dec 18, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> Yes, they are bolted on, but generally they are match marked to go on the master jaw they came off of. If they are shop made, and soft, you might want to take a skim cut to true them up after you flip them.



Thanks for the speedy reply Tony.

The more I learn about this little machine, the more I like it.

As far as I can tell the jaws are hardened and marked.  I'll hafta read that post again about how to tell hardness....


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 18, 2012)

Those are reversible as Tony said. They do look shop made. They seem large for that chuck size. 

"Billy G"


----------

